# Lemon on Dyno Today



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Big thank you to all my Freinds at Abbey. Tony, Mark, Sarah, Scott, Dano, Big Will, Little Will, Simon and all the gang.
For re freshing and sorting all the Problems, that have accured during the last few months.
THANK YOU VERY MUCH...

Big thanks to Ben @ GT- CULTURE. for sorting all the Sponsers out and Media intrests.

Big Thank you to Castrol Edge for sorting all the oil out Brilliant......This can handle big power!! And remain cool under pressure

And to Petro Chem for the fuel

The car made 623 ATH on pump gas 97 ron but i have no graph as it was at 7pm and wanted to go home and so did Dano (THE BEST MAPPER IN THE WORLD)

We had to limit the power because of the gear box that is in her at the moment.It is only rated to 700bhp.(os giken internals)

When the new box is in then she will be re mapped and up the boost ect to push the power up even more. (os giken series 2 sequential)

But in my mind the car made 623 ATH on pump gas 97 ron. It is a credit to Abbey motorsport And Jun Auto

The car made 693 ath @ at 1.69 bar 

DANO IS THE MAN


Mick

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/data/500/671My_pictures_162-med.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/data/500/671My_pictures_161-med.jpg

http://www.photohost.org/gallery/data/500/671My_pictures-med.jpg


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

im surprised at the power, what are the turbos rated at?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

*what*

Stroll on Mick hope I dont meet you on the open road, Hope you dont buy your juice at Tesco,, ha,ha.:smokin: :smokin: 

WELL DONE MATE, Dont think there is a car pushing that Kind of POWER in the UK on pump juice, not sure but I think that's more power than SUMO'S R34

RESPECT mate I could only dream of my motor pushing out top level figures like that.

CHANGED MY MIND I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR CARS ON THE OPEN ROAD

  watch out SAUDI this man is on a mission


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

awesome mate dano does his magic again


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Like I said to you yesterday Mick, absolutely superb result .. and no wonder you're so happy !


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Result!*

Looking forward to see that run next year. Nice one, Mick. Congrats to Dan, good to see the edge is still there.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

That's, erm, quite a lot  :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Cool :smokin: 

What boost/power are you going to run with the new box?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I dont know mate until it goes on the Dyno again.

I very good drive home last night though     


Mick


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I dont know mate until it goes on the Dyno again.
> 
> I very good drive home last night though
> 
> ...


I bet you did  

What's it like compared to your R32? It'd be a crime to not describe what she's like to drive!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

vennuth said:


> I bet you did
> 
> What's it like compared to your R32? It'd be a crime to not describe what she's like to drive!



VERY FAST


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats awesome torque on pump fuel .. 551 lbs


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Must be a real laugh to drive an explosion from 5500rpm on by the looks of the graph. When you getting the box Mick?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Santa is bringing it Ant...I think he said the 25th or something.


Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Good stuff..*

Great results Mick and Abbey, you must be really pleased with those figures.

Saw the car on Wednesday when I picked mine up - looked awesome (even when minus the front bumper).

Well done,
Matt.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers Matt.

You have i dam fine car as well mate...


Mick


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Mick, That is a top result .. one you should be well pleased with....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great numbers for pump gas. You gotta be happy with that on the road.

BTW, is the engine tuned for power or torque? With the twin 67s, I would have thought that the torque curve would hold a flat line through to rpm cut off. However, it appears to drop off quite quickly.

Cya O!


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Thats pretty good power you have at that low boost mate, congrats.
By looking at your afr you can easy pull some 30 whp more, it appears to run very rich, I bet there is a huge black cloud behind you on full throttle :smokin: 

Also Id like to add, just for information and my oppinnion only! The turbo looks to be far to big for such low power, if you keep it on pump puel you would benefit from fitting smaller turbo's.

Ive got some 0,75-0,8 bar at 4000 rpm with my T88, I would have thought your application should be about the same.So either its not tuned to produce maximum torque as quick as posible or simply the turbo's cant do it?.Or could be the operator saving your gearbox  

I think you will find that car on race fuel being close to 1000 whp  Go on do it  

Good luck and thank you for sharing such valuable info, to all keep it coming.

Nicolas K.
WWW.KISMO.DK


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

wow! you're running this car on LPG? Good effort!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Thats pretty good power you have at that low boost mate, congrats.
> By looking at your afr you can easy pull some 30 whp more, it appears to run very rich, I bet there is a huge black cloud behind you on full throttle :smokin:
> 
> Also Id like to add, just for information and my oppinnion only! The turbo looks to be far to big for such low power, if you keep it on pump puel you would benefit from fitting smaller turbo's.
> ...


I know it is rich we decided to do that for TOTB Dubai. We dont know what the heat or Air will be like. And i dont want to break it Straight away after all the hard work and money.
Once the new box is in then we can see what she will dn the proper fuel with some more Boost.

Thank you everyone for there positive comments. 


Mick


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

WTF is that like to drive on the road!!:smokin:  
Must be right handfull in the wet to


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Its very good actually.

You should of seen the mum's faces at my Boy's primary school   
Class

And Sainsburys well that was Brilliant. hehehhehe


Mick


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

congratulations mong!

MANY MORE TO COME!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very nice mick, bet you can't wait for the box!!

Neil


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I know it is rich we decided to do that for TOTB Dubai. We dont know what the heat or Air will be like. And i dont want to break it Straight away after all the hard work and money.
> Once the new box is in then we can see what she will dn the proper fuel with some more Boost.
> 
> Thank you everyone for there positive comments.
> ...


Excellent numbers Mick well done for getting the JUN back to spec, Ref Dubai treat it like a hot July day here, only difference being its a dry heat so you don,t walk out the door a end up with a wet shirt straight away  

See you soon 

Best regards Alan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks Alan.

Thats what we have done.
I can't wait now......


Mick


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello


Are you running a HKS Fcon or AEM Ecu.....................



Regards



Barry


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Well done on finally getting the car back mate:smokin: :smokin: 

So what time you coming round to take me for a spin then??


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barryf said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Are you running a HKS Fcon or AEM Ecu.....................
> ...



Hello Barry.

Its the Fcon mate

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Supra RZ said:


> Well done on finally getting the car back mate:smokin: :smokin:
> 
> So what time you coming round to take me for a spin then??


How about Friday night Nick...

Mid Night :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I forgot to say as well the fuel consumption is Brilliant £30 from Abbey to my house Wangan Style......
Its better than the Wifes car.

Mick


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi Mick 

Here,s a view you should get used to for the 20th Jan 2006

Best regards Alan


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

saw your car on friday mate looked very nice first time i've seen it in the flesh very sparkley nice one


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Alan said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> Here,s a view you should get used to for the 20th Jan 2006
> 
> Best regards Alan



That is cool....
Thats where i will beat the cars Record.......

Mick


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Mick*

Its danOh. You even have it on the bottom of each post you make ! Sure he will forgive you though as you are a proper gent.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

amazing car you have always been one of my favs


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

GTRalex said:


> amazing car you have always been one of my favs



Dunno what Micks wive will have to say about that!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

m6beg said:


> How about Friday night Nick...
> 
> Mid Night :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> ...


You best come and find me too then ! LOL !

Have fun mate ... :smokin:


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi mick,*



m6beg said:


> That is cool....
> Thats where i will beat the cars Record.......
> 
> Mick



what is the cars record? and who set it and were?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

It was done in Donegal in a place called Fanad...........

They have a big Drag strip there, Do you know it?????

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

High Octane said:


> what is the cars record? and who set it and were?


No Sorry mate....

Japan 10.2


Mick


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



m6beg said:


> It was done in Donegal in a place called Fanad...........
> 
> They have a big Drag strip there, Do you know it?????
> 
> Mick



no dont no it, didnt no there was a drag strip over here. have you been over recently?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Roll on TOTB


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

High Octane said:


> no dont no it, didnt no there was a drag strip over here. have you been over recently?


About 8 weeks ago...


Mick


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic result Mick and so nice to see it returned to its full glory again. Really looking forward to seeing it run now :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Nick MW said:


> Fantastic result Mick and so nice to see it returned to its full glory again. Really looking forward to seeing it run now :smokin:



Thank you Nick..:smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> WELL DONE MATE, Dont think there is a car pushing that Kind of POWER in the UK on pump juice........


Yes there is, and it was only at 1.2Bar setting


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

That sig always makes me grin...



ATCO said:


> Have you never seen a power curve still relentlessly rising at 45 degrees, and its already past 8000RPM? I have...........


Me too, the cambelt was 2 teeth out on the inlet cam.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Not bad Mr B !!!


    


I hope it still sounds the way I like it !!!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

i thought it would make more to be honest but well done ...the lemon is a legend


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Miness said:


> i thought it would make more to be honest but well done ...the lemon is a legend



Ohh it will mate.


Mick


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Impressive, but 1 question...why does it go so rich it drops into the 10's?

Was this because you were seeing det at those boost pressures or to reduce power, because of the gearbox?

12.5:1 is best power (but you don't want a road car using that)
11.5-7:1 is good power and safe in normal circumstances.


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

RIght.....


Has any one seen that clarckson vid head to head or somert like that, isnt the Jun super lemon on there and says its 1000bhp.... and i always thought no it aint its in the 600's

where did clarckson get the 1000bhp from???


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Kirky R33 said:


> where did clarckson get the 1000bhp from???


I think if you read what Mick has said from the beginning that they couldn't turn the boost up without lunching the gearbox.

I think there is a 'little bit' more to come yet!

Matt.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*AFR*

mmmmm 



> 12.5:1 is best power (but you don't want a road car using that)
> 11.5-7:1 is good power and safe in normal circumstances.


 wonder if the above figures are for top speed running or dragging! 

This car is tuned to what we want to see AFR not what everyone else
thinks or reads on the tinternet.


Mark


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

dan0h said:


> Me too, the cambelt was 2 teeth out on the inlet cam.


This one wasn't, however it was running frighteningly weak! The max we got on the lamda AFR was 0.99 (duff injectors) and in truth whilst the boost controller was set at 1.2Bar it was actually running 1.26 at 8250 and still rising. The Lemon does make more torque (which is what you really want)than the Garage Bomber and comes on boost sooner, however the GB just revs and revs and revs.

It's going to be interesting to see what it does with the V-Pro and new injectors, plus the new boost controller should bring matters under management rather than the inconsistency it has been delivering. Top Secret advised it needed a new EMS when they dynoed the car and it seems they were absolutely right.

DaveG


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Its very good actually.
> 
> You should of seen the mum's faces at my Boy's primary school
> Class
> ...




I can just imagine you arriving in style Mick


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's what Corky Bell recommends. So you go into the 10s for safety, that's fine just asking....Personally I've found 11.5-7's works well long term....but that is on a different engine. And there is a diagram floating about of how a petrol burns in an engine to give it best economy or best power....to safe power.


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

knight said:


> I can just imagine you arriving in style Mick


I just wouldn't be able to resist driving up and down the high street a few times, picking the missus up from work and doing the weekly shop :smokin:


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

alex h said:


> Actually it's what Corky Bell recommends. So you go into the 10s for safety, that's fine just asking....Personally I've found 11.5-7's works well long term....but that is on a different engine. And there is a diagram floating about of how a petrol burns in an engine to give it best economy or best power....to safe power.


I struggle to believe that with all the variables in building an engine there is one specific AFR that can be applied across the board.

I know how revered Corky Bells book is within tuning circles, especially stateside, but lets not forget its over a decade old and the main advance in engine technology in the last decade has been managment, timing and injection technology.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Ok yes (by the way for the 3rd time I'm not having a go).

I've found mine bogged down/dropped off with anything over 10.5:1...and got no det aiming for 11.7's with good advance and good egt's.

If 10.5-8's etc work for an RB26DETT then great. I was merely wondering if the boost pressure required the extra fuel? Or if it was a conscious descision by the mapper to go there no matter what the boost.

I'd personally want to use the least fuel required to keep things safe...as that means I don't have to refuel so often   Again that was 11.7's for me which is in line with Mr. Bell...maybe that's not so common though in other engines? 

So I guess my original question should be 10.x:1 Mappers choice/preference or engine requirement?? (...in this case)


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Very impressive result Mick, can't imagine what its like trying to use that power on the road. :smokin: 

Hope everything goes well with the car, and best of luck for Jan 20th.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

alex h said:


> Ok yes (by the way for the 3rd time I'm not having a go).
> 
> I've found mine bogged down/dropped off with anything over 10.5:1...and got no det aiming for 11.7's with good advance and good egt's.
> 
> ...


Please listen once more!!!

I told Dan to keep the car rich as a have not driven the car in anger yet.
I dont want the car to go band and there is a hell of alot more power to come out of the car.

My car is on a boat to Dubai as we speak. So can all you mappers wait till it comes back. If you can do a better job than Abbey then please pm me your number and i will get back to you..


Mick


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Please listen once more!!!
> If you can do a better job than Abbey then please pm me your number and i will get back to you..
> 
> 
> Mick


RB Motorsport 01704 822848


Only messing!!  
Good luck in Dubai, am proper jealous that i won't be going!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tim b said:


> Very impressive result Mick, can't imagine what its like trying to use that power on the road. :smokin:
> 
> Hope everything goes well with the car, and best of luck for Jan 20th.



Thank you Tim mate.

I will give it the best i can.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cord said:


> RB Motorsport 01704 822848
> 
> 
> Only messing!!
> Good luck in Dubai, am proper jealous that i won't be going!



Thanks Cord..

Mick


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah good luck mate...u can compare turbo sizes with those arab boys lol


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice power and torque curve.
All the best for a successful mission in Dubai:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> Nice power and torque curve.
> All the best for a successful mission in Dubai:smokin:



Thank you mate!!!!

I will be giving it all mate.


Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So did you get sponsored to go out there mate? I mean is some rich oil sheik paying for your trip


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Please listen once more!!!
> 
> I told Dan to keep the car rich as a have not driven the car in anger yet.
> I dont want the car to go band and there is a hell of alot more power to come out of the car.
> ...


Thanks for answering that.
That was what I wanted to know....you wanted safe and rich for now. Seems perfectly sensible to me  I was just double checking that this was the method used to keep the power down.

I wasn't trying to teach anyone to suck eggs, was just trying to learn.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

alex h said:


> Thanks for answering that.
> That was what I wanted to know....you wanted safe and rich for now. Seems perfectly sensible to me  I was just double checking that this was the method used to keep the power down.
> 
> I wasn't trying to teach anyone to suck eggs, was just trying to learn.



No problem Alex.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> So did you get sponsored to go out there mate? I mean is some rich oil sheik paying for your trip


:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 



Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good luck Mick, I never questioned the AFR! Running in 40+ degrees (unless its at night!) should probably also give you extra margin. The torque curve looks good and you should do fine as long as you don't need 9000 to show them your tail!

Remember to squirt something cold (NOT beer) on the I/C too!

DaveG


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

No problem Dave mate..

I will try and get some cool stuff over there to spray on....Splash it all over....lol


Mick


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Mick,

What times did you run at TOTB.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hugh Keir said:


> Mick,
> 
> What times did you run at TOTB.
> 
> ...


Hi Hugh.

Low 11's mate.
Kept bogging from 1st to 2nd.
Time for the Gear Box i think.
Car felt really good though.

Mick


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you know if the car smoked all 4 tyres on launch ?
I've got video footage of the car, previously, at Crail in Scotland smoking
all 4 tyres on the way into the 10s ....

Maybe the cold Scottish weather was worth more power  

Well done by the way Mick, great to see car being used again in anger.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Hi Hugh.
> 
> Low 11's mate.
> Kept bogging from 1st to 2nd.
> ...


Thanks Mick,

What sort of trap speed were you getting.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Honest Hugh i have no idea.
All i heard is that i done a 11 on one of the runs.
When i get some info i will post it up. Be good to see how i did.


Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

was a pleasure to go out in the lemon with mick up the strip on test day, he loves the car and its very very impressive on just 1.2 or 1.5bar boost!
his launches do need work tho eh mick!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> was a pleasure to go out in the lemon with mick up the strip on test day, he loves the car and its very very impressive on just 1.2 or 1.5bar boost!
> his launches do need work tho eh mick!


It will come Chris bit of time mate.


Mick


----------

